# Digitrax, Switches and Stationary Decoders



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I have looked into scratching the surface a little bit more with my DCC system and I would just like to get a little confirmation that I am on the right track. 

I have the Digitrax Zephyr with the DT402 throttle. I would like to start with the switches. If I have 19 switches each with a tortoise switch machine, I would need 5 DS64 stationary decoders (5 PS14's to power them, I think I would go this route) I would assign an address to each turnout and I could use my DT402 to throw each switch? For now

From there I could connect each DS64 together with (what looks to me like an ethernet cable?) and combined with a PR3 and PanelPro (JMRI) I could make a panel using PanelPro. With that I could just click? the switch that I wanted to throw on the computer screen and make it happen on the layout?

Am I in the ballpark here? I'm sure there is wiring and addressing issues that may or may not be as easy as it sounds, but is my basic thought process right?

Remember, I am a chemistry geek, I don't live in the real world I live in a much smaller quantum one  My way of thinking sometimes doesn't apply very well to everyday life. So this will be an adventure for me. I'm just not good with any type of engineering.
Is anyone on this forum using PanelPro right now? Just curious. 

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

could you please shrink the image? it is making the post to wide.



Bman said:


> I would need 5 DS64 stationary decoders (5 PS14's to power them, I think I would go this route) I would assign an address to each turnout and I could use my DT402 to throw each switch? For now
> 
> From there I could connect each DS64 together with (what looks to me like an ethernet cable?) and combined with a PR3 and PanelPro (JMRI) I could make a panel similar to what is below. With that I could just click? the switch that I wanted to throw on the computer screen and make it happen on the layout?


i'm configuring my layout for JMRI right now. if you not computer geek than you better start being one, its not going to be cake walk .
but you are in ballpark here aside of couple notes:

you can drive multiple turnouts with one channel . paired obviously, for example a crossover where setting turnouts individually is not needed.

5 PS14 bricks will set you back quite some ammount. i'm powering 2 DS64units + the PR3 with just one brick. 

those are not Ethernet cables, those are *Loconet *cables daisy-chaining the devises to PR3. RJ12 plug is used, not RJ45. make sure it is 6P6C, ordinary phone 6P2C connector will not work here.

ADD
if tweaking JMRI is not your thing you can also use paid for software like Traincontroller. will set you back 130$ but will be somewhat friendlier.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

B-man you nailed it. You will also need a PR3 to "talk" to the computer, 
You can also look into *SE8C Signal Decoder* it will run both the tortoise switch machines and the signal lighting and they work out to be cheaper per switch.
I started running JMRI's PanelPro on my old layout and loved it! The new version is even better. I can't find any faults or down falls with it. I'm so looking forward to setting up a new layout!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Great Guys, thanks. 

Good call on the crossover switches using one channel, I'll have to remember that. 

I'll will definitely take a look at those SE8C signal decoders. 

Thanks Again


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The other major bonus side is you can use JMRI to program and set up your engines. The programing is very quick and you can save all your specs for updates later or for matching consist specs.
Do you use one or two tortoise S. M. for your crossovers and double slip switches?
I use one tortoise S.M. to run two switches by using Remote tortoise mount 800-6100 and Cable & Actuator 800-6101 saves on high cost of another S. M. and sinks them up to move at the same time!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> The other major bonus side is you can use JMRI to program and set up your engines. The programing is very quick and you can save all your specs for updates later or for matching consist specs.
> Do you use one or two tortoise S. M. for your crossovers and double slip switches?
> I use one tortoise S.M. to run two switches by using Remote tortoise mount 800-6100 and Cable & Actuator 800-6101 saves on high cost of another S. M. and sinks them up to move at the same time!


I don't have any S.M.'s right now but I'm really thankful for the info because I am about to buy some. Now I can probably double up on some of the S.M.'s and stationary decoders. :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Sean, when you say "new version" which one are you talking about? 
current production 2.10 or their Beta 2.11.2 ?
also , i'm curious to see your panel (working on mine and could use some ideas). perhaps you can make a screen-shot?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Anton,
I have version 2.11.1 and it's not a beta, or at least I don't think it is.
I started running it a month?? ago. My train computers are still in storage so this is a whole new setup. I just needed something to work with on the bench. I will look in the other 2 computers to see if I have a copy of my panel for you to look over. It was from my Layout in Phoenix. I'm working on the new one now. 
Nice score on the touch screen, I was thinking of getting one when I get set up.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ordered my PR3 yesterday, going to starting reading up on DecoderPro! I'll have some time before I get into PanelPro.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks to the both of you guys for helping me out. I really appreciate it!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will love it it's worth every penny!


----------

